# will you be home today?



## confusednikki=)

tama po ba ang grammar sa sentence na ito?

Makakauwe ka ba ngayon?
Will you be home today?


----------



## DotterKat

Makakauw*i* ka ba ngayon?

Will you be home today? or
Will you _*be able*_ *to come home* today?


----------



## confusednikki=)

Thanks DotterKAt!

Because my colleague told me that "Will you be home today?" isn't correct.


How about      
"Gusto mo bang sumama sa amin?"  is it   
 "Do you want to *come* with us?"     or  Do you want to* go* with us?


----------



## DotterKat

confusednikki=) said:


> .....
> Because my colleague told me that "Will you be home today?" isn't correct.



Probably because the proper context was not specified. Let's say that somebody from the Philippines were inquiring over the phone whether a relative from the U.S. would be able to come home for a visit over the summer vacation. They could say that same line:

"Makakauwi ka ba *ngayon*?"

However, that same sentence would now mean:

Would you be able to come home *this time*? (or whatever time period was being discussed during the conversation, for instance, "this summer break, this Christmas vacation, this year, etc. ")

Now, let's say there is some sort of emergency.  That same line could now mean:

Would you be able to come home *right now*? (your wife is about to give birth, there is a brush fire close to your house, etc.)

As always, context dictates the meaning of a translation.


----------



## DotterKat

confusednikki=) said:


> ......
> How about
> "*Gusto mo bang sumama sa amin*?"  is it
> "Do you want to *come* with us?"     or  Do you want to* go* with us?



(This should be separated as a new topic.)

Both are correct since in an actual, ongoing conversation all parties know exactly what is being discussed, that is, somebody is being asked whether he or she wants to go somewhere in the company of a particular group.

However, if one wants to be nitpicky about it, then "*Do you want to come with us*?" is the better translation for "Gusto mo bang sumama sa amin?" since "Do you want *to go* with us?" could be (tediously) translated as: "Gusto mo bang *pumunta doon* na kasama kami? (Do you want *to go there* with us?).


As you can tell  from the two English translations you proposed, the essential thought is basically the same so I still say that either one is acceptable.


----------

